# Top link Pin Size



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

I’ve got a Kubota L225 I bought about 2 months ago & then had to have surgery. Anyway I’m on the mind now & starting back working on it.

Is the Top Link Pin Size 5/8” or 7/8”?
A few more little things to do & get completely over this surgery & hoping it cools down so I can put her to work! I’m so far behind I’ll be lucky if I can get everything done before deer season!
Thanks!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

3/4" or 19mm for top link.


----------

